# Getting frustrated! Viewing the photo on the screen problem.



## CynthiaM (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok, so I'm starting to get the hang of digital, and all the buttons and stuff... but I'm having a lot of frustration in one area with my t3i.  I can't seem to figure out how I get to the place where you can see the photo in the screen after taking it.  Mine does show the photo, but it's small, and has all other kinds of info (histogram, I think)... how do I get rid of that, I just want to see the pictures, and be able to scroll back and forth.

Any ideas?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 27, 2013)

after pressing play, press info.  Keep pressing Info until you see what you want to see.


----------



## Mully (Jan 27, 2013)

LOL that is covered in your manual also


----------



## CynthiaM (Jan 27, 2013)

I purchased the camera second hand, it did not come with a manual.


----------



## Designer (Jan 27, 2013)

CynthiaM said:


> I purchased the camera second hand, it did not come with a manual.



Download it from the Canon website.


----------



## CynthiaM (Jan 27, 2013)

Well now there's a thought.  (I guess that working 45-50 hours a week, plus school 4 nights a week, plus the mom thing... I forgot about that!  Sarcasm not directed at Designer, but at others who may think I have all the time in the world to look stuff up and browse websites...)


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 27, 2013)

Did this work??



Robin_Usagani said:


> after pressing play, press info.  Keep pressing Info until you see what you want to see.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 27, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Did this work??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No time to thank you Robin, come on, op is busy


----------



## CynthiaM (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm posting between loads of laundry and cooking Sunday supper...  hold on a bit!


----------



## Flare (Jan 27, 2013)

CynthiaM said:
			
		

> I'm posting between loads of laundry and cooking Sunday supper...  hold on a bit!



This may make it easier.

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0300004720/02/eosrt3i-eos600d-im2-c-en.pdf


----------



## paigew (Jan 27, 2013)

Press 'info' until its full screen


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 27, 2013)

CynthiaM said:
			
		

> Well now there's a thought.  (I guess that working 45-50 hours a week, plus school 4 nights a week, plus the mom thing... I forgot about that!  Sarcasm not directed at Designer, but at others who may think I have all the time in the world to look stuff up and browse websites...)



Well, you are browsing this website right now. So apparently you can't be super strapped for time. Just sayin'. Glad your question got answered! I still suggest downloading the manual in PDF form for reference.


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Jan 31, 2013)

Some people want all the answers with out doing any of the work....


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lisablueeyes said:


> Some people want all the answers with out doing any of the work....



+1 one excuse after another.


----------



## Mully (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe you don't have time for photography right now ...no sarcasm intended, just fact


----------

